# CaMaster Stinger 1 or Legacy Explorer 2



## Proflemoi

Hello All,

After MONTHS of research, reading up on different CNC topics etc, I have finally narrowed down my choice of CNC machine to either the CAMaster Stinger 1 or the Legacy Explorer 2. The CAMaster has a 25×36x5 range and the Explorer 2 has a 25×50x4 Range. I have chosen both of these as my finalists because they are of welded steel construction, the support groups for both are excellent, they are fairly close in price, meet the minimum size I need and both are MADE IN THE USA. (Just to name a few) BUT it would help a lot to hear some of your thoughts and experiences to help make the final choice.

I plan on doing lots of Inlay work, furniture making,(Coffee Tables, Blanket chests, side tables, etc., 3D work, Relief carvings, and other types of small things like frames, cribbage boards, cutting boards, etc…

I plan on working with Vectric Aspire, but MAY be forced to start with V-Carve Pro for awhile. I will also be starting out with a router but plan on upgrading to a Spindle as soon as i can get my shop up to 220v and I sell a few more of my pieces.

I am looking to put this into a production situation so a machine I can run all day is a factor as are production speeds.

I know there are so many more variables but I am curious as to what everyone thinks.

ANY input would be most appreciated!

Regards, 
ProfLemoi


----------



## dannelson

Im happy with my camaster, but the wait for the machine is a killer. 9 weeks for mine. I looked at Legacy because I liked the tutorials and on line classes along with the rotary stuff. But I thought the machine was lacking and with everything I wanted on a machine they were way to pricey for what you got. That being said all the tutorial things are on line you just have to dig around for them. Another thing to look at is how close to your location are owners of the machines your interested in located ? This will be a big help Believe me.


----------



## bearkatwood

I look forward to hearing more on this thread as I am juxtaposing the same two critters for my shop. I too am thinking the camaster might be the better machine. Thanks for bringing this up. Have fun making wood chips today.
Brian


----------



## helluvawreck

I've decided on a Camaster but I am going to wait until I get my laser engraving business going well. I like the machine but the other thing is that it's nice to have Camaster in my home town. I ride right by the place about 3 or 4 days a week. I'm hoping to be able to make it happen at the next machinery show in Atlanta.

BTW, welcome to Lumberjocks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Proflemoi

Thanks Guys…. your input is helpful. I have a call into Camaster and with some luck they will get back to me sooner rather than later. I like to look of the Camaster for sure, seems a better built machine, more commercial grade, even though it is a smaller XY range. (Explorer 2 has 25×50)

QUESTION: Camaster does not list any shipping costs. Anyone know if there is a shipping charge? Legacy has free shipping…


----------



## Proflemoi

Brian… wonderful to hear someone else is considering the same 2 machines as I am.


----------



## Proflemoi

Just heard back from Camaster, $600 shipping (Ouch) and about a 4 week turn around until it ships.


----------



## bearkatwood

Try shipping 18 chairs across country to New Jersey. $600 is a deal, still ouch! 4 weeks isn't too bad if it's worth the wait though.


----------



## Proflemoi

I agree Brian.. the shipping is a killer. I am thinking the Camaster is the better choice, the thing looks to be built like a tank. BUT I keep going back and forth… 50" range on the Explorer 2. BUT with the Spec. I have, I can get the Legacy Explorer 2 with Aspire for $100 more than the cost of the Camaster with VCarve Pro. THIS is what I am struggling with… larger capacity and Aspire for $100 more than the Camaster with VCARVE PRO V8. Is the camaster THAT much better than the Legacy….. UGGGGG to justify taking the lesser specs and the lesser software package.

This stuff could make one crazy


----------



## bearkatwood

Thankfully I am not ready to buy yet.. I will let you go first and maybe I can learn from your mistakes.  Just joking, I know you will get just the perfect one…maybe… Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Proflemoi

Thanks Brian… same luck to you as well… chances are I will be ordering either of the 2 this weekend…. so another few days of weighing the options and I will place the order. I will CERTAINLY let you know how it goes. What about you… ordering soon?

Hope to have a few more people weigh in as well 

ProfL


----------



## Proflemoi

> I ve decided on a Camaster but I am going to wait until I get my laser engraving business going well. I like the machine but the other thing is that it s nice to have Camaster in my home town. I ride right by the place about 3 or 4 days a week. I m hoping to be able to make it happen at the next machinery show in Atlanta.
> 
> BTW, welcome to Lumberjocks.
> 
> helluvawreck aka Charles
> http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com
> 
> Thanks Charles! I would love to see one of those shows but I live in CT… a bit too far for me to travel.


----------



## Proflemoi

Any of you with the Camaster Stinger 1 finding the 25×36x5 size limiting you?


----------



## bearkatwood

My opinion is to think about how much you will need and then add at least another third again. So if you want a 900 square foot shop go with at least a 1200, if you want a 1.5 horsepower router, better get at least 2. 
I looked at the stinger 1 and it would work, might be tight for some projects and it just doesn't have the beef the stinger 2 does. I think that will be the machine I go with. I need to add on to the shop to make it fit, but that is what will happen within the year.


----------



## frazil

I have made several things longer than my stinger using Vectric's tiling feature. However, I regularly make things on it that would not fit under the explorer's gantry. You really need to determine, if you can, what you will be making and pick the most appropriate machine. I say if you can because I am making products now that I did not envision at the start.


----------



## Proflemoi

I could not agree more…. I am going with the Vectric Aspire software… I have spent a lot of time on the videos and working with the trail version and I like the software a great deal.

Just curious… is anyone doing any type of joinery with the Camaster Stinger 1? Since I make a lot of furniture I want to be able to make dovetails, box joints, etc…


----------



## frazil

While I don't do much furniture work anymore, the Stinger I could be used for it. The gantry on the Stinger I extends past the flat cutting area to cover an optional rotary axis. I built a frame to hold my products vertically on the side of the Stinger so that I can engrave on the edge of them. This could be used to cut dovetails or tenons on the end of stretchers. Some of my products have mortice and tenon joints that I cut flat. This requires a little hand clean up to remove the radius left by the round router bit.


----------



## bearkatwood

I am looking to use it for chair legs and having the mortises pre-cut would be great.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

The 25" I could live with,a 48" sheet ripped in half; but the 36" is a foot short for a half sheet,foot of cap wasted for a 1/4 sheet. Have you looked at the open source cnc's,for wood and plastics there strong enough for production.at a lower price point.


----------



## Proflemoi

Open Source CNCs… can you provide some examples, names, etc…?


----------



## Proflemoi

The other thing I was thinking about was cutting pockets into a table top for inlay. Most of my tables are larger than 36". So if I can cutting a parallel line to the edge of the table, say 50" long, on the Stinger 1 I will need to move the board down to finish the job, how would one keep the exact line to finish the cut so that the inlay pocket is perfectly straight?


----------



## frazil

Most table tops that I have built are wider than 25 inches and would not fit in one piece on the Stinger 1. If you are looking at cutting full sheets of plywood or inlaying directly into a dining table you probably need a bigger machine. If you have the space, a bigger machine is very useful. The kit type machine that I would look at is the CNC Router Parts machines. They can be built in various sizes and versions.


----------



## Proflemoi

BITS… looking to get a sense as to what a good selection of bits would be. I plan on doing lots of 3D carving, cutting furniture parts, drilling 1/8" holes, sign lettering and such. Curious what you would recommend as a starter selection and the best places to get them…


----------



## frazil

For 3D carving you will want ball nose and tapered ball nose bits. For cutting and shaping parts 1/8, 1/4 and 1/2 end mills, up spiral and down spiral and some long ones. Drilling can be done with a 1/8 ball nose up spiral. Sign lettering uses 60*, 90* and 120* V bits. The "and such" is the other 85 bits in the collection. Plunge roundovers are really useful, a large surfacing bit is used on the spoilboard, compression bits are great for plywood, O flutes are used for acrylics…...
You cannot really fully prepare until you start making your products.


----------



## Proflemoi

Thanks Frazil! Any recommendations on where the best place to buy them online is?


----------



## frazil

I buy my upspiral end mills in regular, long and extra long, flat and ball nosed from Shars.com. They are metal working bits so they are shanked to size. Most of my other bits I pick up at local vendors when I make a stocking run into Calgary. Good brands to look for include Onsrud, Vortex, FS Tool, Amana, CMT, Whiteside. By no means an exhaustive list. Also check out Precise Bits and Beckwith Decor. Elaire corporation can help if you need router collets.


----------



## Proflemoi

The bits that come from Camaster are from Southeast Tools…. anyone have any experience with these? Prices seem pretty good…


----------

